# Zeus 6 and a half month, also learning new Nikon D7100



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

All taken with 70-300mm lens. So far this camera is absolutely amazing and I took most pictures on Auto because there are way too many buttons for me to know what to do with. =)



DSC_0077-2 by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr


DSC_0138-3 by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr









Hey guys, hand wash station! 





Mommy, you better stand up!


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

He is gorgeous! Wow. He looks tall for 6 months  Love his coat colors , my favorite .
For easy to read , comprehensive , and FUN instructions on how to get the most out of your DSLR and post edit work , I recommend Scott Kelby books. Enjoy , it quickly becomes an obsession!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks! He is actually very very short, I think its a photo perspective. 

I have been watching lynda.com lessons and a whole lot of youtube =)


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice camera work! Zeus is looking great!


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the first and third picture! He is gorgeous.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

great shots!!!! I'm so jealous!!!! I want a 7100 so bad!!!!! Got to play around with a Canon Rebel T5i that I liked so maybe i'll look into that too. lol but man I want the 7100!!!!!!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

KZoppa said:


> great shots!!!! I'm so jealous!!!! I want a 7100 so bad!!!!! Got to play around with a Canon Rebel T5i that I liked so maybe i'll look into that too. lol but man I want the 7100!!!!!!


Since I have no idea what I am doing, (my first DSLR) at-least the camera knows... LOL 


Thanks everyone, he and he looks, he gets away with everything!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

These are really nice!! Looks like the autofocus works really well. Great shots


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Rei said:


> These are really nice!! Looks like the autofocus works really well. Great shots


Haha! yep. 

Hey Rai, you have taken action shots indoors with your 50mm?


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Neko said:


> Haha! yep.
> 
> Hey Rai, you have taken action shots indoors with your 50mm?


I have! I'm definitely more of a portraiture person (just my preference!) so my action shots are iffy, but I definitely prefer my 50mm for anything indoors to my other lenses (an 18-105mm, a Tamron 55-200mm, and a Tokina 11-16mm). 

Low f stop number (high aperture) + high ISO (which shouldn't be a problem on the D7100), and then whatever shutter speed you need to stop action without the blur. Since my 50mm can go all the way to f/1.8, and while my other lenses only go to f/3.5, f/4, and f/2.8 respectively, the 50mm is usually my first choice provided that the focal length is adequate.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Rei said:


> I have! I'm definitely more of a portraiture person (just my preference!) so my action shots are iffy, but I definitely prefer my 50mm for anything indoors to my other lenses (an 18-105mm, a Tamron 55-200mm, and a Tokina 11-16mm).
> 
> Low f stop number (high aperture) + high ISO (which shouldn't be a problem on the D7100), and then whatever shutter speed you need to stop action without the blur. Since my 50mm can go all the way to f/1.8, and while my other lenses only go to f/3.5, f/4, and f/2.8 respectively, the 50mm is usually my first choice provided that the focal length is adequate.


For some reason I could not get my shutter speed to move when I was trying to use the 50mm... but I think the auto iso was off and it was set to low, I will try again tomorrow. Do you shoot in S or A for action? I don't think I can set the lens to 1.8 if I use S.... Still learning


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh, if you are in "S" mode, you won't be able to change the aperture, and if you're in "A" mode, you won't be able to change the shutter speed. "S" means you set the shutter speed and the camera decides the aperture for you. "A" means you set the aperture/f-stop number and shutter speed is automatic. 

If you want to be able to change both shutter speed and aperture, go into manual mode. You'll be able to fiddle with all points of the exposure triangle in "M" mode. For action, if I weren't shooting in manual mode, I would pick "S" because I can set the shutter speed I need to stop action. If I were in Aperture Mode, I could pick a low f-stop number but the camera might not pick a shutter speed that was fast enough for me.

If you just want to just try shooting in "S" or "A" mode, remember you can always change ISO to brighten up the image. If you find yourself having to shoot at shutter speed 1/1000 s the image will turn out very dark unless you bump up ISO to compensate (or fix in post processing). I usually always adjust ISO a little bit, but I don't worry too much if the picture turns out underexposed because I edit them anyway  I posted these pictures before as examples, and I think I was at f/2.8 to f/3.2, shutter speed 1/400 to 1/1000, and ISO 1250 all the way to ISO 3200: agility picture one, two, and three.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks Rei, I am improving! I want to take flyball pics indoors at the club and i don't think flash is preferred so i need to figure this out. 

I am looking to get a walk around lens and thinking of Sigma 17-70, I hear great reviews about that one. (this is after some web/freelance projects of course!)


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

OMG, you Zeus looks so much like my Odin at 6 months old!!!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

omg!!! gorgeous!!!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Those photos are fantastic. I love "Mommy, you better stand up!" Zeus sure is growing up quickly :0


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Rei said:


> I have! I'm definitely more of a portraiture person (just my preference!) so my action shots are iffy, but I definitely prefer my 50mm for anything indoors to my other lenses (an 18-105mm, a Tamron 55-200mm, and a Tokina 11-16mm).
> 
> Low f stop number (high aperture) + high ISO (which shouldn't be a problem on the D7100), and then whatever shutter speed you need to stop action without the blur. Since my 50mm can go all the way to f/1.8, and while my other lenses only go to f/3.5, f/4, and f/2.8 respectively, the 50mm is usually my first choice provided that the focal length is adequate.


I am doing the head tilt.


----------



## Beka (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow you aren't wrong when you commented on my post and said how much my boy looks like your boy! Would be easy to get them confused unless up close!
He's stunning


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## mechanic1908 (Jul 16, 2013)

Nice pics and great lookingdog!
I have previously seen those hand wash station pics on facebook believe it or not.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Neko said:


> Thanks Rei, I am improving! I want to take flyball pics indoors at the club and i don't think flash is preferred so i need to figure this out.
> 
> I am looking to get a walk around lens and thinking of Sigma 17-70, I hear great reviews about that one. (this is after some web/freelance projects of course!)


Best of luck!!! Would love to see some of the flyball photos if any turn out, but don't worry if you don't get it right the first few times. I've seen a lot of my favorite photographers on the forums scramble when they are asked to take indoor action shots... I'm still trying to figure it out, too :crazy: 

I've heard some great things about Sigma lenses in general... I'm actually looking into getting a prime lens from Sigma soon, so if you go with the 17-70mm, let me know how you like it!! Definitely a good range for a walk around lens.



Sunflowers said:


> I am doing the head tilt.


LOL! Dogs and cameras... call me a nerd :help:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Neko said:


> Since I have no idea what I am doing, (my first DSLR) at-least the camera knows... LOL
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone, he and he looks, he gets away with everything!


 
I've been known to get online to check something and then run out to put it to practice lol. Like I got some AWESOME shots of the moon a few nights ago after jumping in my truck, running over to the base to find a nice dark spot out by the water, being unsuccessful and then coming home and figuring it out and my driveway lol. Needless to say I was annoyed but I figure out what works best for me to get the shot I want!!!!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

How about this for action shot with my 50mm in full darkness! 


DSC_1294 by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful subject and photo!

...and Zeus is looking pretty good too.


----------



## bennrobin (Jun 6, 2013)

Great pictures and beautiful dog!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you =)


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice pics!

For flyball, no flash. I use a 50mm 1.8 on the "sport" setting and it works OK. Some of these were taken by Falon (or by me with her camera) but I went out and got the same lens. Lighting at flyball tournaments is usually horrid, but this lens works especially for the cost.


----------

